# Rookie Question



## 1thofa87 (Jul 23, 2011)

I read a lot of people post how they like using steelhead rods in the surf because they like the action for fluking but since they're freshwater rods, won't they corrode? My question is couldn't they just have a rod builder outfit it with saltwater components? How difficult/expensive would that be?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Given time almost anything will corrode to salt water.
I have used plenty of freshwater rods to fish in the ocean and creeks with, always washed them off good and the guides never rusted away.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

As long as the rod has quality components, rinsing it after each use will protect it for years. I have a carolina rig LMB all* rod I have had since around 95 that doubles as a flounder rod inshore/surf with absolutely no issues as far as components. The epoxy has worn away in spots and thread is exposed in spots, but the components are perfectly fine. The primary difference between freshwater and saltwater components isn't the composition or alloy, it is the beefiness for the typical larger fish you will encounter.


----------

